# Finding Hardwood In Colorado Springs?



## mzmac (May 11, 2008)

Does anyone know any good hardwood lumber stores in Colorado Springs?


----------



## littlevern (Sep 18, 2008)

Yes, Unfinished furniture. 
3636 N.Stone Avenue Colorado Springs, CO 80907 (719) 389-0100
They have a great selection of hardwoods.

Another place is
Collector's Specialty Woods
8055 County Road 570
Gardner, Colorado 81040
800-746-2413


----------



## wmodavis (Aug 28, 2007)

Here's a map to CS Woods. Not exactly in Colorado Springs but in that part of the state.
http://www.cswoods.com/csw_visitus.htm


----------

